# 300z no start



## zguy84 (Dec 7, 2009)

Ok so I got this 91 300z 2 seater 5 speed right the shop it came from said all they did was put a fuel pump in it and now no start so far ive replaced the gas replaced the fouled plugs so i have good spark now and i have fuel, it craks but still nothing, i also played with the time a little and nothing happen it poped a little when i turned it 180 but i still dont really know ive also done the self diagnostic on the ecu and its all clear so any ideas?


----------



## m3t4lhead88 (Apr 9, 2010)

hold the clutch in


----------



## Limloerysioly (Jun 1, 2010)

Very useful links provided here.. all are Very nice.. Thank you for sharing…


----------



## verycooljdm (Dec 7, 2010)

I had the same problem but it cranked but wouldn't start. I fixed it with changing the fuel pump.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

An easy way to test the fuel pump and filter is to disconnect the fuel hose from the top of the fuel filter and insert a long length of spare hose into the top of the fuel filter with the other end draped over the fender going into a catch can placed on the ground. Now turn the ignition key to the run position but DO NOT START THE ENGINE. You should see fuel going into the can at a good rate for several seconds.

Tee-in a tempoarary fuel pressure gauge at the output side of the fuel filter. The readings at idle should be as follows:
- with vacuum hose connected to the fuel pressure regulator: 33 psi
- with vacuum hose disconnected from the fuel pressure regulator: 43 psi


----------

